# Robert at his first educational expo.



## MMRR - jif (Feb 24, 2009)

We exhibited at a science fair on Saturday in Lansing, Michigan. Bobby was along with us since he was speaking that evening at the MSH meeting so I put him in charge of Robert for the afternoon. He got a lot of nice photos of Robert and I thought I'd share a couple. At one point I even thought I heard Bobby mumble something under his breath that sounded a lot like "I think he may be even prettier than Cream". LOL


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow great looking tegu!


----------



## Azaleah (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW gorgeous animal! I have to get me a Chacoan this coming breeding season.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 25, 2009)

DANG!!! He is smokin'!!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 25, 2009)

He's def. is a screaming good looker! Did he hibernate any?


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 25, 2009)

What a looker!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 26, 2009)

He is a sexy tegu, that is for sure!! He also done a fine job at the school, made me kinda proud.  

Here are some more pics of him that I took at the school:


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 27, 2009)

if the babies this year look as good as this one and some of the others i have seen on here i'm going to have to get a new pair of sunglasses to look at mine when he gets here! WOOHOO!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah that is a really good lookin tegu. Got any new pictures?


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 27, 2009)

gorgeous tegu!! i love all the white!!


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just amazing :mrgreen:


----------

